# استايلات للكريسماس  ‏



## 3NeW3 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة لكم جميعا 

 هذه مجموعة استايلات للكريسماس 
 وربنا يسهل ونشوف استايل حلوة للعيد الميلاد المجيد

 Xmas-Rouge_vB-3.8_EidolonsDesigns










 Style Demo

 Xmas-Rouge_vB-3.8_EidolonsDesigns.zip


 -------------------------------------------------------------------

 merry christmas 2009








 Style Demo 

 christmas_2009.zip

 -------------------------------------------------

 Christmas Spirit










 Styles Demo 

 Christmas Spirit.zip 

 ----------------------------------------------

 Christmas 2008









 Styles Demo 

 Christmas 2010 (fluid style).zip 

 -------------------------------------------------------------
 [3.8] Joyeuses Fetes









 Styles Demo 


 [3.8]Joyeuses_Fetes.zip

 Extras.zip 

 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Christmas Xmas-fluid









 Demo Style


 Xmas-fluid.zip

 ---------------------------------------------

 اذكرونى فى صلوتكم​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل خالص والى محتاج تعريب اى استيل منهم يراسلنى


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مجموعه رااااااائعه يا مينا
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## 3NeW3 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> جميل خالص والى محتاج تعريب اى استيل منهم يراسلنى



ربنا يبارك خدمتك جروح ويزيدها



kokoman قال:


> مجموعه رااااااائعه يا مينا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرا لمرورك والرد كوكو


----------



## كرم العراق (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> جميل خالص والى محتاج تعريب اى استيل منهم يراسلنى



ياريت يا اخوية تعربلي الستايل الاخير الي هو هذا 


 Christmas Xmas-fluid









 Demo Style


 Xmas-fluid.zip


في انتظارك


----------



## بنت المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وانا كمان عاوزة تعريب اخر استايل لو سمحت بسرعة 
ربنا معاكم ويبارككم ويساعدكم على عمل الخير


----------



## 3NeW3 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كرم العراق قال:


> ياريت يا اخوية تعربلي الستايل الاخير الي هو هذا
> 
> 
> christmas xmas-fluid
> ...





بنت المسيح قال:


> وانا كمان عاوزة تعريب اخر استايل لو سمحت بسرعة
> ربنا معاكم ويبارككم ويساعدكم على عمل الخير




جارى التعريب


----------



## 3NeW3 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اتفضلوا الاستايل Xmas-fluid المطلوب معرب 

http://www.4shared.com/file/170707164/197cbce3/Xmas-fluid.html

وده الديمو للاستايل بعد التعريب

http://www.san-gerges.com/vb/index.php?styleid=22


----------



## 3NeW3 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التعديل لبعض الصور فى الاستايل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/171290522/f507b4c1/Xmas-fluid_edit.html


----------



## ستيفان (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل وحلوة الاستايلات 
شكرا"​


----------



## كرم العراق (15 ديسمبر 2009)

3new3 قال:


> اتفضلوا الاستايل xmas-fluid المطلوب معرب
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/170707164/197cbce3/xmas-fluid.html
> 
> ...




اشكرك عزيزي على التعريب 

هل من الممكن ان تكتبلي على البانر باللغة العربية 

ارض شنعار تهنيكم بالسنة الجديدة

و لو ثقلنا عليك؟


----------



## كرم العراق (15 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذر كنسل طلبي بالكتابة على الهيدر لم اعرف انه هناك ملفات psd

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## 3NeW3 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

كرم العراق قال:


> اعتذر كنسل طلبي بالكتابة على الهيدر لم اعرف انه هناك ملفات psd
> 
> شكرا جزيلا



عينى ليك اخى ما فى تعب 

والف مبروك على الاستايل


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*
شكرا
منتهى الرووووعه

الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 ديسمبر 2009)

حد يشرح الستايلات دول من اجل شو

ويندوز ولا شو
​


----------



## 3NeW3 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا
> منتهى الرووووعه
> 
> ...


ربنا يبارك خدمتك
شكرا على مرورك والرد



مورا مارون قال:


> حد يشرح الستايلات دول من اجل شو
> 
> ويندوز ولا شو
> ​



مرحبا مورا مارون 

هذه الاستايلات علشان المنتديات


----------



## كرم العراق (24 ديسمبر 2009)

3NeW3 قال:


> عينى ليك اخى ما فى تعب
> 
> والف مبروك على الاستايل




اخي العزيز 

ركبت الستايل لكن لم تظهر الصور مع اني نزلت فولدر الصور الى مجلد المنتدى 

و هذه النتيجة ارجوا الحل بسرعة بليز

http://rmcshinar.com/site/index.php?styleid=32


----------



## 3NeW3 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كرم العراق قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> ركبت الستايل لكن لم تظهر الصور مع اني نزلت فولدر الصور الى مجلد المنتدى
> 
> ...



انقل الصور فى هذا المكان 

site/images/styles/xmass/


فى انتظار ردك


----------



## كرم العراق (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ما ضبط !!!!! 

جربت ستايل ثاني من الستايلات المعروضة و نفس المشكلة !!!


----------



## 3NeW3 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

كرم العراق قال:


> ما ضبط !!!!!
> 
> جربت ستايل ثاني من الستايلات المعروضة و نفس المشكلة !!!



استاذ كرم 

افتح الملف المضغوط هتلاقى  ملف اسمه xmass 







نزله فى هذا المكان


http://rmcshinar.com/site/images/styles/

وغلط انك تسيب مكان مفتوح 

المفروض تحط ملف index فاضى


----------



## *koki* (24 ديسمبر 2009)

استيلات روعة


----------

